# Run away columbian.



## Thongy (Jul 18, 2009)

So, heres my story...I have a friend who's getting interested in tegus, and he thought it was a good idea to get one for his little brother and wanted to see my little columbian. I went to go bring him outside, and usually he's very calm a While we're outside they're all petting him, and handling him, though I set him down, and let him walk around in the grass. We're about a few feet apart now, while I go talk about some stuff, and then they wanted to see how Toco was shedding. So, I decided to walk near him, and all of the sudden he sprints to the right and then jukes me out and my friends where all panicking, and he sprinted to the left side almost escaping. Though he ran into a corner and I was able to catch him.

Well onto my point, usually I've never seen him this hyper before. The fastest he usually goes are little short sprints, but this time he looks like he used up a ton of energy. I'm not quite sure, and I'm really concerned about him. Right when I put him back into his tank he closes his eyes...so was wondering if you guys have any suggestions on what to do. This all happened like 20 mins ago, it looks like he's not burrowing atm, but instead too tired and is just opening and closing his eyes.

P.s. When I'm outside I usually let Toco just chill in my backyard and roam around a bit, he never ever runs!! So I guess...he won't be ever going outside again unless in a cage D=.

- Thongy


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe you might wanna try leashing, getting him used to being on a leash might let you both enjoy the outdoors, its always worked for my monitors, Lots of people are successful with leashes on their GU's


----------



## Thongy (Jul 18, 2009)

Haha leashing a gu sounds funny, though right now I just hope he's okay since...I had to grab onto him quick when he was making a break for it. Idk, he just seems really tired atm.


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 18, 2009)

Trust me it can be done, there are a few members on here that use leashes, Tegus are very intelligent and will learn if done porperly.
Definately give it time from the stress of today and look into it, it might help.


Take a look --> <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=46972#p46972" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?p=46972#p46972</a><!-- l -->


----------



## bellababy3 (Jan 4, 2010)

my tegu ran away from me but he didnt stop or hesitate one day he from calm basking to omg something is gonna eat me and he didnt look back under my shed 30 yrds away...he was gone...34 hrs later i caught him i sat out there til i saw him come out the back end..built a baracade and cornered him...now if he would just calm down maybe i would consider the leash i love my crazy little guy but i cant even hold him anymore still try to work with him but im about to give up he a little over a yr and its just getting worse


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jan 4, 2010)

It may sound silly but my ferret harness sure helps and me and Salene go for long walks with no escapes. Heres her pic


----------



## bellababy3 (Jan 4, 2010)

doesnt sound silly at all looks awesome...ive worked so hard with him and no improvement in the last 6 mo. im gonna keep working any suggestion on starting with the leash...hes only 23in long..im so afraid to take him out again that ill lose him ugh


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 4, 2010)

bellababy3 said:


> doesnt sound silly at all looks awesome...ive worked so hard with him and no improvement in the last 6 mo. im gonna keep working any suggestion on starting with the leash...hes only 23in long..im so afraid to take him out again that ill lose him ugh


 Just keep trying, Wish you the best of luck! :-D


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would keep him indoors. Unless you are holding him outside, but I think that lizard is way too small to be trusted


----------



## chelvis (Jan 5, 2010)

i tried to leash train when my tegu was small and all he'd do is death roll. So i laid off for a bit until he was almost full grown. I started by just putting the harness on him and letting him free roam the room, at this age he was large enough for a ferret harness. Then i moved him up to the adding on the lesh, he didnt even really notice it that much untill he tried to climb into my bed trying to stop that habit. He use to get out of his old cage and loved to sleep in bed with me at night, hard to have ppl over when ur sharing ur bed with a tegu. Anyway lasy step was to take im outside, i had heard some tegus become "wild" there first times outside so i brought him out in a gym bag and let him come out on his own time. Now i can take him to pet stores becase his on a leash, he just chills and when I'm at the register he waits on the counter... or floor depeding on the clerk. It took a few months to get there but it can happen, just keep workin at it.


----------

